# Forcer cd à s'ejecter ?



## Rouletabille (26 Juillet 2001)

Comment on fait, hein ?

L'iMac ne lit pas le cd que je lui ai fait avaler, ça tourne, ça tourne, le redémarage ne change rien, et je suis obligé de rester appuyé sur shift pour que l'iMac n'essaye pas de le lire et pouvoir retourner au bureau normal avec icônes (sinon ça bloque avant).

Je crois que c'est OS 8.6 dessus.

Dois bien avoir un raccourci clavier non ?
L'option ejecter ne figure pas dans la rubrique Spécial.

Allez aidez-moi !!!


----------



## alex.sc (26 Juillet 2001)

regarde bien la fente tu as le futre qui "leche" le cd a chaque insertion / ejection du cd
sur la droite tu as un tout petit trou dedans (vraiment petit, verifie que t lunettes sont bien propres avant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
intrduit un trmbone dedans et pousse ca doit ejecter le cd


----------



## Rouletabille (26 Juillet 2001)

Bon ben merci les potes !

Il a fini par s'ejecter tout seul au bout d'une heure.

J'te jure ....


----------



## _gromit_ (26 Juillet 2001)

Ben en tous cas faut redémarrer, mais ya deux cas possibles :
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>1ere solution : démarre ton mac avec le bouton de la souris appuyé (attention, dès le début du démarrage lorsque l'écran est noir) reste appuyé et relache dès que ça s'éjecte. Si ça s'éjecte pas et que le démarrage est terminé ou qu'une icône de dossier avec un point d'interrogation s'affiche et passe à la 2ème solution.
<LI>2ème solution : l'ultime qui marche à coup sûr : sur le côté de la fente où tu rentres le CD, il y a un tout petit trou. Ben, tu redémarres et avec un trombonne déplié glissé dans le petit trou tu appuies (moyennement fort) jusqu'à ce que ça s'éjecte.
[/list]

bon, sinon si j'ai mal expliqué, tu peux toujours aller là.


----------



## Rouletabille (26 Juillet 2001)

merci quand même alex.sc, je le saurai pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## _gromit_ (26 Juillet 2001)

la vache il m'a gratté le p'tit alex !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça devient de plus en plus rude de répondre en premier à un message ici !


----------



## Rouletabille (26 Juillet 2001)

Mais tout le monde m'a répondu en même temps !

J'ai attendu 1 heure et finalement on écrit tous en même temps !
La vie c'est quand même kekchose .... hein ...


----------



## roro (26 Juillet 2001)

pour avoir une explication visuelle, va dans l'aide Mac et effectue une recherche avec les mots "éjecter cd"


----------



## archeos (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par _gromit_:
*ça devient de plus en plus rude de répondre en premier à un message ici !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A qui le dit-tu ? moi qui n'ait jamais été rapide, maintenant même le big me grille


----------



## alex.sc (27 Juillet 2001)

qu est ce tu veux c les vacances on est tous sur le qui vive


----------



## archeos (27 Juillet 2001)

eh oui mon pôv' vieux, on est dépassés, on est plus d'not temps, d'not époque, les jeunots y nous ont ratrppé, dépassés, mis au ancart


----------



## alex.sc (28 Juillet 2001)




----------

